
Challenges of Comparing Human and Machine Perception - kiranvaidhya93
https://thegradient.pub/challenges-of-comparing-human-and-machine-perception/
======
kiranvaidhya93
How similar are human and machine vision really? Can we understand human
vision by studying machine vision? Or the other way round: Can we gain
insights from human vision to improve machine vision?

